# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.15.07

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.15.07*   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*  ........1. Added *Direct unlock* features for the following Kyocera smartphones:  .........*♦ Kyocera DuraForce E6560* ........*♦ Kyocera Torque E6710* .........Read the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] before getting started.  ........2. *Hisense HS-X8C* added to the list of supported devices   ..................................................  ...........*Android ADB Tab:*  ........The following smartphones added to the list of supported devices:  .........*♦ BLU LIFE XL*  (MT6592) ........*♦ BLU STUDIO G PLUS* (MT6580) ........*♦ Coolpad Note 3 (CP8676_I02)* (MT6753) ........*♦ Haier G31* (MT6572) ........*♦ Movic W4* (MT6572) ........*♦ Maxwest Orbit 330G* (MT6572) ........*♦ MTC SMART Sprint 4G* (MT6735) ........*♦ SKY 5.0LM* (MT6735) ........*♦ Sendtel Rocket* (MT6572) ........*♦ 4Good S540M 4G* (MT6735) ........*♦ ZTE Blade L3 Lite* (MT6572) ........*♦ ZTE Blade L5* (MT6572)  ........2. Improved *IMEI Repair* procedure for *Micromax Q415*   ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## أحمد عصام مدغة

شكرا جزيلا

----------

